# Dakar!



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

The Dakar rally starts today. Here's some of the 9 support Touaregs getting ready:








And here's the race Touaregs:








A member on ClubTouareg who works on race cars has contacts with Robby Gordon. He will be getting some exclusive inside updates on the race, and maybe some in-car pics from Robby. 
Check the thread on ClubTouareg: http://forums.clubtouareg.com/ftopic2748.html
and follow the race at the official Dakar site: http://www.dakar.com/2005/us/index.html


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Dakar! (4x4s)*

Do ya think they'll make it through without a Running Gear Workshop Fault?
I love the fit of those boxes on the roof.
And those mud flaps are something I've never seen either.
A few too many stickers for my liking, but I guess it pays the bills
Great shots. I want to see more.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Dakar! (mdjak)*

The high up rear tail lights are cool too.
Just in case they do have a Running Gear Fault, they bring thier own service department along... several, in fact.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Dakar! (4x4s)*

No way!! Is that starting already?!? I've been eagerly awaiting the next rally. Now they've got four entries instead of two along with experience under their belt from the last race. I better go check the TV listing. Thanks for the heads-up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Dakar! (TCinOC)*

Started, and the first leg is done. VW takes 1st, 4th, 6th, and 13th. Robby Gordon (from Baja, Indy, and Nascar fame) was 1st! woo hoo!








Exclusive US TV is on Outdoor Life channel, but is not going to be on until after the entire race is over.







At least that's what I have heard.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Dakar! (TCinOC)*

I just found some good news on this website:

http://www.dakar.com/2005/us/index.html
I'm absolutely psyched about this year's chances for Team Touareg! The American Robbie Gordon started off strong. Here's the excerpt:
_A good day for the USA in the bike race… An excellent day on four wheels! Indeed Robbie Gordon (VW – n°317) clocked the best time in the car race for his first ever kilometres on a Dakar. The American who has already clinched successes in NASCAR and CART events as well as the Baja 1000, surprised all the favourites on the tricky circuit to give Volkswagen its second victory in a Dakar special (after Kleinschmidt last year) beating Masuoka (MIT – n°309) by 2sec and De Villiers (NIS – n°314) by 3. “It wasn’t easy because the sand was really soft after the jumps. I was really excited at the start especially with such a crowd. I feel lucky to be here. “
The Dakar rally had already had American stage victories on two wheels with Chuck Stearns and Danny Laporte, but this 31st of December 2004 will be remembered as the first time a US competitor wins in a car. A fine day it was indeed for Gordon and the German brand with two of their diesel vehicles in the top five (Saby finishing fourth) while Scotsman Colin McRae (NIS – n°308) grabbed 8th spot and title holder Stephane Peterhansel (MIT – n°306) had to settle with 9th position._
Kick @ss!!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Dakar! (4x4s)*

Haha you beat me to the punch 4x4s! That's definitely a bummer if what you said is correct about the TV coverage. Very lame. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## simax (Dec 26, 2004)

Cool... That's Barcelona, Spain. I did recognize the big antenna.
Did you guys see the wheels? Seem like stock-17"...
Do we assume that they are V10s, right?


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (simax)*

No they're actually 6-cylinder TDIs! At least they were last year so I'm assuming they're the same this time around as well.
I take that back. They are actually 5-cylinder turbo diesel engines. I forgot about that. Amazing how much power they pack considering they have so few cylinders.

_Modified by TCinOC at 11:22 AM 12-31-2004_


_Modified by TCinOC at 11:22 AM 12-31-2004_


----------



## simax (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

Well I have a word on that...
the popular concern about V5 TDIs in Europe is that they were underpowered.
Correct me if I'm wrong but my memory tells me that they are about 170HP.








In fact, my understanding is that VW came out with the new V6 TDI because of that. These are 225HP, which is about what a 2004 V6 has (220HP) and a little less than a 2005 V6 (240HP).
No wonder why they are V5 TDIs, they must have huge mileage... with, say 10L/100km and a gas tank of 100L that's 1000km between refuel stops.
I guess since they are support vehicles they don't need V10 power. Plus if they get stuck sure it's plenty of volunteers to help


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (simax)*

Well I don't know what the detailed specs are, but I'm certain that whatever is powering those rally Touaregs they're different from your ordinary run-of-the-mill types one can buy on a lot somewhere.
I don't know if you caught the 2003 Paris-Dakar race but considering it was the debut of the Touareg which had no history, they did relatively well and showed signs of strength on a number of occasions.
I have a feeling team VW is going to rock in this year's race. Besides, they've doubled their chances of victory with four entries instead of only two this time around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

From http://www.volkswagen-motorspo...icle/ 
Engine

Construction: Five cylinders in line, TDI diesel engine, turbocharged and intercooled, unit mounted longitudinally behind the front axle

Cubic capacity: 2,500 cm3 
Maximum power: circa 191 kW (260 PS) _256hp_
Maximum torque: Over 500 Nm 
Air restrictor (FIA): 39 mm (FIA regulations)
Engine management: Bosch 
Emission control: Diesel race catalytic converter


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Richard1)*

The above specs are for the race Touareg. I haven't been able to find specs for the support Touaregs, but I'd be very surpised if they were not diesel (why truck two fuels out to the boonies). I doubt they would use V10's, or the new V6 TDI. Just a guess, but I'd suspect R5's for support too.


----------



## simax (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey good job on finding the specs








I was surprised on the race specs of those TDIs... wow.
Well, the R5 for supports sounds logical... I agree with 4x4s. They (the support vehicles) probably don't have to go through such difficult terrains as the competitors -at least not that often- and have amazing mileage. I assume some of them may have to follow the racing vehicles but most of them just go from finish line to finish line.
Still, I'd rather drive a more powerful Touareg out there... even though it mas feel like home


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (simax)*

The question I have is what size BF Goodrich All Terrains are on the support Touaregs? Looks like they have 17" wheels on them. 
Anyone know???
TIA,
John


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_The above specs are for the race Touareg. I haven't been able to find specs for the support Touaregs, but I'd be very surpised if they were not diesel (why truck two fuels out to the boonies). I doubt they would use V10's, or the new V6 TDI. Just a guess, but I'd suspect R5's for support too.

Okay, I stand corrected. The support Touaregs are V10 TDI's.

_Quote, originally posted by *"bhbarr on ClubTouareg.com"* »_
The nine Service-Touareg vehicles, specially built to transport the technicians, mechanics, and other personnel, benefit directly from the impressive basis concept of Volkswagen’s premium segment all-terrain vehicle. *Based on the top-of-the-range V10 TDI*, a team, lead today by Christoph Beck, had already developed a three or four-seat escort vehicle for the two ‘Dakar’ events in 2003 and 2004, which in addition to being equipped with a roll-cage, race seats, two spare-wheels, an extra fuel tank and water tank also has a roof mounted box. 

Check bhbarr's thread on ClubTouareg, he has lot's of great info. I'll be cross posting bit's of it, as the rally goes on, but this guy is the source. Touareg Owners Show Your Support


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Btw, where did you find info on the TV coverage on Outdoor Life Network? That really sucks if they don't broadcast any of it until the whole thing is finished.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Rastahmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rastahmann* »_The question I have is what size BF Goodrich All Terrains are on the support Touaregs? Looks like they have 17" wheels on them. 
Anyone know???
TIA,
John

The race Touaregs use BFGoodrich Baja T/A Rock (dimension: 235/85R16). In fact, all the cars in the Dakar Rally use these tires (though sizes may vary). In previous years they could switch between a sand and rock formula. The rules were changed this year. I suspect (but again, do not know for sure) that the support Touaregs use the same tire in a size to fit the V10.
See the link: BFGoodrich® Tires Prepares For 2005 Dakar Rally


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

According to the OLN website, they are currently running their special on the Dakar Rally "USA Rider Search", which plays through January 21st. Coverage of the actual rally begins January 22nd and last for a week.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_Btw, where did you find info on the TV coverage on Outdoor Life Network? That really sucks if they don't broadcast any of it until the whole thing is finished.









I first read it on this post in the Car Lounge: Dakar coverage reduced, moves from Speed to OLN and haven't found anything to contradict it yet.
I'd love to find that there is a more current source for TV coverage. A tape delay of even a day or two like last year would be tolerable, but no TV until the whole thing is over just stinks!


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*









I like that method much more for a spare tire carrier.


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Construction: Five cylinders in line, TDI diesel engine, turbocharged and intercooled, unit mounted longitudinally behind the front axle

Cubic capacity: 2,500 cm3 
Maximum power: circa 191 kW (260 PS) _256hp_
Maximum torque: Over 500 Nm 
Air restrictor (FIA): 39 mm (FIA regulations)
Engine management: Bosch 
Emission control: Diesel race catalytic converter



Anyone know how much the race vehicle weighs? If not, any guesses?
Does the race vehicle have anything in common with a Touareg other than the engine block?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Richard1)*

*From http://www.volkswagen-motorspo...icle/ *
Dimensions and weight 


Length/width/height: 4371/2000/1762 mm
Wheelbase: 2780 mm
Track width: 1750 mm front / rear
Minimum weight: 1787,5 kg


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Stage 3 complete*

After the completion of today's Stage 3 special, Touaregs hold 2nd (Gordon), 5th (Saby), 9th (Kleinscmidt), and 13th (Kankkunen) overall.
Woo-hoo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(No new pics that I can find yet today.)


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Stage 3 complete (4x4s)*

And Gordon is only 1 second off of first place Colin McRae. Saby only 7 secs behind. Not bad, but it's still early. What I am concerned about is the showing of the "new" Nissans. Know anything about them? They're claiming they have nothing to do with last year's version. They are evidently completely redesigned. In any case, I think Robby Gordon is going to do well this year! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jutta Kleinschmidt is already last place among the VW teams.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Stage 3 complete (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_And Gordon is only 1 second off of first place Colin McRae. Saby only 7 secs behind. Not bad, but it's still early. What I am concerned about is the showing of the "new" Nissans. Know anything about them? They're claiming they have nothing to do with last year's version. They are evidently completely redesigned. In any case, I think Robby Gordon is going to do well this year! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jutta Kleinschmidt is already last place among the VW teams.

Actually, Jutta is 3rd out of the 4 Touaregs - only 23 seconds from the overall leader. Kankkunen. in 13th overall is the last Touareg - 42 seconds behind McRae.
Frankly, less than a minute out with more than 8000 miles to go is not too much to be worried about. As long as the initial bad luck (Jutta spun today, and Juha was unable to pass the guy in front of him due to the dust cloud from the leaders) does not prove to be prophetic.
On to Africa. Go Touaregs!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Stage 3 complete (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_... What I am concerned about is the showing of the "new" Nissans. Know anything about them? They're claiming they have nothing to do with last year's version. They are evidently completely redesigned. ...

From the Nissan-Dakar web site:
_
Engine V6 (4 valves per cylinder, 4 cam, all-aluminium engine) . 
With variable valve timing 
Engine cubic capacity 3960 cc 
Max Output 200 kW at 5000 rpm 
Max Torque 430 Nm at 4000 rpm 
Clutch Multi Plate carbon 
Engine Management Pectel, with engine data logging 
Transmission Six speed sequential gearbox with centre differential and single reverse 
Differentials Front and Rear with limited slip 
Suspension Front and Rear
Double wishbone with dual coil-over dampers
Max permissible travel for T2 250 mm 
Brakes Front and rear, four piston callipers with 320 mm ventilated discs 
Rims 7,5 x 16" 
Tyres BF Goodrich tyres 
Fuel Tank 500 litre tank for long distance liaison and stages 
Steering Power assisted rack and pinion 
Maximum Speed 190 km/h 
Weight (Dry) 1825 kg (T2 min weight 1750kg) 
Dimensions Length: 4,700 mm
Height:1,700 mm
Width:2,000 mm 
Chassis roll cage, incorporating all suspension pick-up points and attachment points for bodywork and ancillaries _


----------



## Bjowett (Jul 6, 1999)

*Re: (Rastahmann)*

The smallest 17" AT that BFG lists is the 265/70R17... they measure 31.8" tall. I happen to have a set in that size, just need some stock 17" wheels to try em'.
Dig those rally flaps!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Stage 3 complete (4x4s)*


----------



## egriffin (Jul 31, 2003)

Here is another recent article with pics of the "flying Touareg" at Dakar.
http://irishcar.com/vwdakar04rbl.htm
Ed


_Modified by egriffin at 9:21 AM 1-3-2005_


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (egriffin)*

Well we re-took the lead today....gordon is in 1st, saby 3rd, Kleinschmidt is in 5th an Kakkunen is in 7th


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Stage 4 results.*

Woo-Hoo! Touaregs back on top, Robby Gordon does it again! All four Touaregs are in the top ten, and Jutta had the best time in the Stage 4 special.

_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagen Race Touareg site (VW Motorsports) * »_
Standings after stage 4, Rabat (MA) – Agadir (MA); 123/666 km stage/total
Pos., Team, Vehicle, SS 3, Total time 
*1. Robby Gordon/Dirk von Zitzewitz (USA/D), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 1:14.01 hrs. (1.), 1:26.24 hrs. *
2. Stéphane Peterhansel/Jean-Paul Cottret (F/F), Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution, 1:14.54 hrs. (2.) + 59,0 sec. 
*3. Bruno Saby/Michel Périn (F/F), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 1:15.09 hrs. (3.) + 1.14 min. *
4. Luc Alphand/Gilles Picard (F/F), Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution, 1:15.25 hrs. (4.) + 1.32 min. 
*5. Jutta Kleinschmidt/Fabrizia Pons (D/I), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 1:16.11 hrs. (5.) + 2.32 min. *
6. Giniel de Villiers/Jean-Marie Lurquin (ZA/B), Nissan Pick-up, 1:16.59 hrs. (8.) + 2.59 min. 
*7. Juha Kankkunen/Juha Repo (FIN/FIN), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 1:16.41 hrs. (6.) + 3.21 min. *
8. Grégoire de Mevius/Jacky Dubois (B/F), Nissan Pick-up, 1:16.50 hrs. (7.) + 3.28 min. 
9. Ari Vatanen/Tiziano Siviero (FIN/I), Nissan Pick-up, 1:17.32 hrs. (9.) + 3.38 min. 
10. Colin McRae/Tina Thörner (GB/S), Nissan Pick-up, 1:17.48 hrs. (11.) + 3.46 min.





_Modified by 4x4s at 4:04 PM 1-3-2005_


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 results. (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Woo-Hoo! Touaregs back on top, Robby Gordon does it again! All four Touaregs are in the top ten, and Jutta had the best time in the Stage 4 special.

This is all fine but what does the race touareg have in common with the production car except for the ENGINE BLOCK? The designers should have done a better job of making the outside of the car look like the production version.
Personally, I cannot relate my truck to the thing we see in the pictures above.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 results. (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
This is all fine but what does the race touareg have in common with the production car except for the ENGINE BLOCK? The designers should have done a better job of making the outside of the car look like the production version.
Personally, I cannot relate my truck to the thing we see in the pictures above. 

It has about as much in common as the Nissans and Mitsubishis it's competeing against. Or as much as Nascar cars have in comon with thier namesakes.
But it's still fun to root for them.








And it's quite possible that some vastly modified versions of some of the technology they use in the race will make it into future versions production Touaregs. Even more likely, look at some of the mods on the V10 support Touaregs - these could appear as options, or add-on parts very soon, if there was any demand for them. Or even the tires used in both the race and support Touaregs - God knows we need a wider selection of tires to choose from for our Touaregs, and here's a race proven example of off-road capable tires to fit a Touareg.


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

I just looked at a Portuguese news site (sports sites are blocked at my job) and there's a big splash with the Touareg saying Robbie Gordon/VW in first! Made me proud!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 results. (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
This is all fine but what does the race touareg have in common with the production car except for the ENGINE BLOCK? The designers should have done a better job of making the outside of the car look like the production version.
Personally, I cannot relate my truck to the thing we see in the pictures above. 

Dude, relax. You've obviously not paid attention to rally races in the past. As someone noted, none of the other manufacturers share much in common with their race version and standard production models either. It is still VW built and carries some of the same technologies. Who cares?!? As for designers doing a better job making the outside of the car look like the production version...I think they were more concerned about winning than making Touareg owners happy about how their rally car looks.
As for me, I'm psyched that the VW teams are doing so well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 results. (TCinOC)*

Here's the link to the official site:
http://www.dakar.com/2005/us/index.html
I love this excerpt! :
_After the Nissan show in yesterday’s Granada special with 3 Pickups in the leading four, it was Volkswagen’s turn to impress with their four Touaregs in the leading seven cars. Bruno Saby (VW – n°307) captured third spot while Jutta Kleinschmidt (VW – n°310) finished fifth and Juha Kankkunen (VW – n°313) seventh. And to add to the German brand’s excellent day, Robby Gordon claimed the new overall leadership with a 1” lead on Peterhansel._
Go Touareg!!!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 results. (TCinOC)*

That site also has a preview of tomorrows stage 5, where the going starts to get really rough. I sense that they may not fully appreciate an upstart American doing so well in his Dakar debut though:
_The car drivers will have able to have a warm-up but will still need to be extremely careful, especially with the rocks that could prove to be vicious. *Robby Gordon, the overall car leader who proved to be very fast on the short courses of the first specials should, according to race director Patrick Zaniroli, “drive at a normal Dakar pace to eventually make it to the end of the rally”.*
_
And you can get to Robby Gordons Dakkar site here:


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 results. (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_That site also has a preview of tomorrows stage 5, where the going starts to get really rough. I sense that they may not fully appreciate an upstart American doing so well in his Dakar debut though:


Haha, just like Americans taking over the Tour de France!! Deal with it people.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 results. (TCinOC)*

Finally found some pics from today's Dakar special. (Look at the pretty flowers!)






































And just to show another part of the course (couldn't find any pics of Touaregs on this part).











_Modified by 4x4s at 8:48 PM 1-3-2005_


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 results. (4x4s)*

Nice! Thanks for posting them!!


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 results. (TCinOC)*

Our Flash Gordon!!!







CY
'Flash Gordon' conquers all in Dakar rally

Agadir, Morocco 

04 January 2005 10:12 

American Robby Gordon, driving a Volkswagen, celebrated his 36th birthday a day early when he won the 123km timed section of the fourth stage of the Dakar Rally on Monday.
Gordon timed one hour, 14 minutes and one second for his second victory of the rally, 53 seconds ahead of Frenchman Stephane Peterhansel, driving a Mitsubishi, and one minute and eight seconds in front of Bruno Saby's Volkswagen.
Gordon -- nicknamed "Flash Gordon" after the American cartoon character -- also took top spot in the overall standings off Britain's former world rally champion Colin McRae, with a 59-second lead on Peterhansel and one minute and 14 seconds ahead of Saby. 
Gordon was not sparing on the accelerator as he passed the Nissan of South African Giniel de Villiers and then tried in vain to pass another Nissan driver, Finland's four-time world rally champion Ari Vatanen.
While Gordon -- a winner on the ChampCar and Nascar circuits in the United States but competing in his first Dakar rally -- criticised Vatanen for blocking him, the Finn laughed it off.
"It isn't true that he lost some time," said Vatanen. "I thought it was Giniel behind me, I couldn't believe he was able to pass both of us."
Earlier, fog grounded security helicopters, meaning the motorbike timed section was cancelled.
However, the fog had lifted by the time the cars and lorries were due to start and the Nissan of McRae was the first car to drive off from Rabat, but the Scotsman ended the day more than three minutes adrift in the overall standings of Gordon in 10th place. -- Sapa-AFP


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 results. (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_
Dude, relax. You've obviously not paid attention to rally races in the past. As someone noted, none of the other manufacturers share much in common with their race version and standard production models either. It is still VW built and carries some of the same technologies. Who cares?!? As for designers doing a better job making the outside of the car look like the production version...I think they were more concerned about winning than making Touareg owners happy about how their rally car looks.
As for me, I'm psyched that the VW teams are doing so well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

All cars except for the Egg look a lot like the production version.
Just tell us, what other "technologies" except for the _possibly_ same engine block is in the race Touareg? 
Look, trucks and cars of other brands have four and six piston brakes (like the Egg). Does that make them Touareg-like? Why are you not cheering for them?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 results. (****us)*

I have some agreement with you on this one ****us. The other competitors do "look" more stock. But I'm sure they are just as far from stock as VW is when it comes to chassis and running gear. Kind of like NASCAR.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 results. (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
Look, trucks and cars of other brands have four and six piston brakes (like the Egg). Does that make them Touareg-like? Why are you not cheering for them?


Sorry but that's a weak analogy. And for the record, NOTHING is Touareg-like.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 results. (spockcat)*

Come on Spock, your telling me that those aren't stock Chevy Cavilers out there on the oval?


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 results. (aircooled)*

Damn, looks like Colin McRae and his "real world" production model Nissans have taken over the race.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 results. (TCinOC)*

A couple of the Nissans are in the lead now, but some of the "factory" nissans have fallen behind. VW is the only factory team with all of thier cars in the top 10. Mitsubishi, the other factory team, is having big tranny problems on at least on of thier cars.
Robby Gordon was overly conservative on todays stretch, but was the only VW that didn't have tire punctures. Jutta had a slow leak, but was able to continue. Bruno lost several minutes having to change a tire, and Juha had to change two tires. Parts of todays course had very sharp rocky surfaces. Tomorrows leg is presominantly sand, and will be the longest stretch of racing so far.
I'll post up standings a bit later tonight, but they are on all the referenced links in above posts if you can't wait.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 results. (4x4s)*

Speaking of trannies, I wonder what kind the Race Touaregs are using. Do you think they would actually be using Aisin produced trannies or a totally different one?


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 results. (4x4s)*

That's nice "Jutta had a slow leak"...hope her TPM went off !!!
Cy


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Stage 5*

Overall Standings after Stage Five

Pos. No. Driver/Navigator Manufacture Time Diff. 
1 308 MC RAE / THORNER NISSAN 00' 00" 
2 314 DE VILLIERS / LURQUIN NISSAN 05' 28" 
3 312 ALPHAND / PICARD MITSUBISHI 06' 01" 
*4 310 KLEINSCHMIDT / PONS VOLKSWAGEN 06' 04" *
*5 307 SABY / PERIN VOLKSWAGEN 07' 12" *
6 318 AL ATTIYAH / GUEHENNEC BMW 07' 37" 
*7 317 GORDON / VON ZITZEWITZ VOLKSWAGEN 09' 01" *
*8 313 KANKKUNEN / REPO VOLKSWAGEN 10' 00" *
9 321 DE MEVIUS / DUBOIS NISSAN 14' 35" 
10 319 SHINOZUKA / MAIMON NISSAN 14' 43" 
From RobbyGordon.com:
*Tell us about your Dakar experience so far:*
“This is by far the toughest thing I have done in my life. This makes the logistics from doing the Double Duty (Indy 500/Coca Cola 600) look simple. The organization, the time requirements and the stamina of everybody involved is unbelievable. I pitched a tent about a half hour ago. I have not done that since I was a kid. I’m in a tent for the next two nights. Everyday we just throw away our socks and underwear – thanks Fruit of the Loom. I also get to take a cold shower for the next couple of days, but at least its a shower.”
*How was stage five?*
“We got beat today. It was my first time with the Touareg in the rocks and I have not raced on that type of surface for along time. It reminded me of the Mint 400 (off-road race in Las Vegas). It was about 100 miles of slate rock and very challenging. We were not going slow – we still beat the motorcycles by about 30 minutes which is huge. We aired on the side of caution and it might have been too conservative but some of the favorites had problems out there and we came through unscathed.”
*What’s in store for the next couple of days?*
“The next couple of days are survival days. I don’t think I will even see the service trucks tomorrow. Stage six starts out on gravel and then transitions into the dunes. We will actually have to get out of the truck and drop the tire pressures when we get to the dunes. I’m hoping all the time that I’ve spend at Glamis pays off. I think we should be good but you don’t know until you know.
For now we will just survive and we will get back to racing in stage eight. Everyday is another day I get more comfortable with the Touareg’s. Trust me, there is still plenty of time left.”








Here's tomorrows course - lot's of sand dunes:


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

Although the live tracking system on the Dakar site is not exactly accurate, but it does give you an idea where is everyone.
Stage 6 is on and seems like Gordon is catching up and Kleinschmidt is only minutes behind McRae !!
Go VW go !!!!!
o btw, the scene of the whole rally is super nice, but I guess the guys won't have time to appreciate it


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

S**T !! Gordon crashed 10km before checkpoint 2......... but I think they are moving on, just hope that the crash wasn't serious enough to cause any trouble before checkpoint 3 where there seems to be lots of rocks instead of sand !!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (cyberdog)*

Damn it. Front brake and gearbox troubles. I think Gordon is probably gonna be out of contention because of this serious crash. That sucks!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

Robbie Gordon still not able to finish the race. Colin MacRae crashed also and has officially quit the rally due to "shock"!!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

Well well, looks like Team VW is doing okay afterall. Just checked the overall standings and good 'ol Bruno Saby stands on top!














Jutta is 3rd and Kankkunen at 6th. Not bad at all.
*1 307 SABY / PERIN VOLKSWAGEN 9h 22' 31" 00' 00"* 
2 312 ALPHAND / PICARD MITSUBISHI 9h 23' 11" 00' 40" 
*3 310 KLEINSCHMIDT / PONS VOLKSWAGEN 9h 26' 27" 03' 56" * 
4 318 AL ATTIYAH / GUEHENNEC BMW 9h 27' 03" 04' 32" 
5 306 PETERHANSEL / COTTRET MITSUBISHI 9h 29' 50" 07' 19" 
*6 313 KANKKUNEN / REPO VOLKSWAGEN 9h 35' 33" 13' 02" *
7 314 DE VILLIERS / LURQUIN NISSAN 9h 36' 36" 14' 05" 
8 321 DE MEVIUS / DUBOIS NISSAN 9h 38' 54" 16' 23" 
9 315 SOUSA / DELLI - ZOTTI NISSAN 9h 41' 03" 18' 32" 
10 300 SCHLESSER / BORSOTTO SCHLES-FORD-RAID 9h 46' 31" 24' 00" 
11 319 SHINOZUKA / MAIMON NISSAN 9h 48' 08" 25' 37" 
12 305 MAGNALDI / FORTHOMME HONDA 9h 57' 05" 34' 34" 
13 303 HENRARD / DE ROISSARD VOLKSWAGEN 10h 05' 13" 42' 42" 
14 320 ROMA / MAGNE MITSUBISHI 10h 12' 53" 50' 22" 
15 331 HOUSIEAUX / ***** MITSUBISHI 10h 26' 31" 1h 04' 00" 
16 339 KOLBERG / ROLDAN MITSUBISHI 10h 29' 04" 1h 06' 33" 
17 316 MAYER / POLATO MITSUBISHI 10h 31' 12" 1h 08' 41" 
18 304 GUINOT / KROISS VOLKSWAGEN 10h 31' 52" 1h 09' 21" 
19 301 SERVIA / DEBRON SCHLES-FORD-RAID 10h 46' 22" 1h 23' 51" 
20 362 MITSUHASHI / PONCET NISSAN 10h 56' 46" 1h 34' 15"


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

Notice also positions 13 and 18 are held by VW's. These are VW buggies, from Henrard racing, and not factory teams nor Touaregs, but VW powered anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Here's Robby Gordon on stage 6 before he crahsed:








As of 10:30PM GMT he was 32Km from the Stage 6 finish line, being towed by one of the VW Race trucks. Both the VW Motorsports site, and robbygordon.com state that they need to get the car to the bivouac before they will know if he will be able to continue the race.
Good job by the rest of the VW team today!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Robby Gordon arrived at the liason at the end of stage 6 at around 9:40pm local time (10:40pm GMT, I believe).
A quote from Robby from RobbyGordon.com:
_"First of all Dirk and I are ok. I cut my hand on the windshield a little but it's no big deal. We started ninth and we got up to 2nd on the road. Colin and I were first and second when we wrecked minutes apart. The crash was big. We are lucky the truck turned sideways early in the crash the way it did. I think we probably barrel rolled five or six times. We were going in excess of 100mph. We got the Touareg back running and we got stuck. We then had trouble with the clutch and had to get towed in which put us around six hours down. The guys are working on the truck right now and we will be back out tommorow as good as new. This race is still not over. There are ten stages left and if we can gain a half hour every stage we can still show well. We are not giving up. I'm certain we have stage wins left in us. Tommorow is a new day."_
Where's roadside assitance when you need them?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Where's roadside assitance when you need them?

Just push the OnStar button!
Wow, that must have been one hell of a crash.


_Modified by aircooled at 8:57 PM 1-5-2005_


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 results. (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_*Robby Gordon, the overall car leader who proved to be very fast on the short courses of the first specials should, according to race director Patrick Zaniroli, “drive at a normal Dakar pace to eventually make it to the end of the rally”.*

The bastard jiinxed him.


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

OK, just watched the re-run of stage 6 on ESPN. Gordon was passing the car in front of him like a jet plane passing a bicycle, right after he passed the guy there was a little "kick off", as Gordon said it himself, it simply launched his RT off the sand, the car went side way a little in the air, landed with the left front wheel, flipped 4 times. The most amazing part was his engine was still running after the flips!
Also saw Kleinschmidt went 3 wheels, then 2 then 1 and amazingly back on all 4 !! And Saby passed another guy on the desert where there was nothing but sand and dunes, seriously, I wouldn't know where to go if I was driving. But I guess that's why they have GPS and navigator hehehehehhee.......
Also on stage 6, lots of crashes, including McRae of course, and there was one car which was quietly sitting on the sand, but without any wheel, no idea how he managed that. Another car that was simply dismantled, again, no idea how he did it !!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (cyberdog)*

I wish we could see the video in the US!







Stupid Outdoor Life Network bought the US rights, and decides to not show any of it until Jan 23, when the whole thing is over. Argggh!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Then dont look at these posts until then, and you'll be suprised


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

ouch ! that sucks........... 
ok....... I'll try to keep it to myself then


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (anothercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anothercar* »_Then dont look at these posts until then, and you'll be suprised

That's not the point. People like me want to see the action while it is happening. Friggin OLN sucks!







It's not a matter of surprise.


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

What's going on? I went to bed while they were still racing to checkpoint 3, came back to work this morning, had a looooooooong meeting, it's late over there but still, only 16 cars finished stage 7 !!!!
Now I know the weather is bad, it's crazy, but I have no idea where is everyone, seems like 14 cars were retired from the race on stage 7, plus 10 more on stage 6, 5 more on the previous stages, that's only 45 cars, but there were over 100 cars in the race
Anyway, seems like both Gordon and Kankkunen are MIA, they are neither in the finish line nor withdraw list, but Kleinschmidt finished 3rd is this stage and Saby is 14th. Overall, Kleinschmidt is still #3 while Saby dropped to 10th!


----------



## simax (Dec 26, 2004)

That's actually very common on the Dakar.
Not that it happens every time, but some days you've got half of the participants blown away.
Other times, you 've got two or three cars that get to Dakar beach with same scores (on the same minute).
Not to mention their chances of getting lost. Tomorrow, close to Tiyikia, they are authorized to unblock GPSes and use them (this is not authorized by the organization on all stages). It is really an ocean of sand.
I guess that's the "beauty" of it. Even though I'm sure If I had to leave because I wrecked my car I wound't be so happy


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

Yes I totally understand, I had a friend who used to Rally in Asia, he told me all the stories. But it's only stage 7, not even half way........ just hope it's a simple glitch in the tracking system!
btw, due to the bad weather, they are cutting short stage 8, it'd most likely be a dash rather than a rally to Tiyikia


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

o my bad, I guess the weather is REALLY bad !!
43 cars reached the finish line, and Gordon is #26 overall now.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (cyberdog)*

According to the Dakar site, stage 8 for today has been cancled due to the weather. The allowed time for stage 7 has been extended (apparently there are still racers who haven't arrived at the end of stage 7 yet!)
Peterhansel is first in a Mitsubishi.
Alphand is second, also driving a Mitsubishi.
Jutta is third, down by about 23 minutes.
Saby is 10th, 3h 45mins off of the lead.
Gordon is 26th, 11h 48mins down.
Kankkunen has fallen to 50th, 15h 50mins behind the leader.
Tough race!
Here's an example of the visibility they have to deal with (this was actually from stage 6, so it sounds like it's gotten even worse since then):


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

The visibility is lacking! Do you know if they are permitted to use satellite navigation. If so, I don't feel sorry for them. If not, what a challenging environment to race through.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Richard1)*

On most of the course, as I understand it, no GPS is allowed. All navigation by old fashioned maps, landmarks, stars (when you can see 'em) etc.
There are a few spots (I think) where gps nav is allowed on request, but I think you pay a penalty for using it.
Navigating is a big part of the challenge. As of 2hr's ago, there were still a bunch of vehicles that hadn't completed yesterdays stage 7 - either lost, or out of gas.


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

A official from Dakar said "in 20 years of Dakar, I've never seen anything like this!"
Sand storm was crazy, people get lost and out of fuel, I saw some bikers gathered around, putting their bikes in a circle and just sleep in the middle. Another biker couldn't even hold his bike so he just let it go, they were simply too tired !
Gordon finally finished stage 7 with only 1L of fuel left and a lot of others couldn't finish even with only a few km to the finish line because they ran out of fuel!
The sand storm was so bad even the helicopter couldn't get off the ground !!
But all in all, this is Dakar at its best !! And if only you guys can see it on TV now, you see bikers sharing their extra fuel with the cars, you see bikers gathered around trying to get some rest at night in the middle of nowhere because they have been riding on their bikes for something like 24 hours, you see trucks pulling cars out of sand traps, you see a HUMAN BEING pulling a car out of a sand trap !!!!
This is simply amazing, kinda makes you wonder how strong people can be !!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Today's early update:*
Robby has come in 3rd in the Stage 9 special, but he's still more than 12hrs behind in the overall. 
Jutta placed 4th in the special, but still holds 3rd in the overall, down around 40mins.
Saby had a broken wheel early on, and lost a lot of time. He is back to racing after teammate Juha caught up to him, and gave him one of his spares. (I wonder why Saby didn't have a spare to use already?)
We won't know how Robby holds up in the overall standings until more cars have completed this stage. Only 7 had finished, as of this posting.


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

I believe they have at least 3 or 4 spares at the back of each car, but Saby, even though he's one of the veteran of Dakar, has been having lots of punctures since stage 1, guess he just used up all of them


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Today (Sunday) is a rest day for the teams - no racing. Here's the overall results after yesterday's Stage 9:
*Pos., Team, Vehicle, SS 7, Total time *
1. Stéphane Peterhansel/Jean-Paul Cottret (F/F), Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution, 4:54.10 hrs. (2.), 22:45.57 hrs. 
2. Luc Alphand/Gilles Picard (F/F), Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution, 4:52.39 hrs. (1.) + 20.01 min. 
*3. Jutta Kleinschmidt/Fabrizia Pons (D/I), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 5:11.52 hrs. (4.) + 40.26 min. *
4. Carlos Sousa/Thierry Delli-Zotti (P/F), Nissan Pick-up, 5:40.40 hrs. (8.) + 2:39.19 hrs. 
5. Giniel de Villiers/Jean-Marie Lurquin (ZA/B), Nissan Pick-up, 5:23.16 hrs. (7.) + 3:03.02 hrs. 
6. Hiroshi Masuoka/Andreas Schulz (J/D), Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution, 5:16.29 hrs. (5.) + 3:52.19 hrs. 
_7. Stéphane Henrard/Antonia de Roissard (B/F), *Buggy Volkswagen*, 6:02.20 hrs. (11.) + 3:56.01 hrs. _
8. Nani Roma/Henri Magne (E/F), Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution, 8:45.03 hrs. (49.) + 6:20.00 hrs. 
*9. Bruno Saby/Michel Périn (F/F), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 7:53.22 hrs. (23.) + 6:53.22 hrs. *
10. Thierry Magnaldi/Jean-Paul Forthomme (F/B), Buggy Honda, 5:41.40 hrs. (9.) + 6:59.48 hrs. 
*21. Robby Gordon/Dirk von Zitzewitz (USA/D), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 5:10.08 hrs. (3.) + 12:04.11 hrs. *
*42. Juha Kankkunen/Juha Repo (FIN/FIN), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 7:05.48 hrs. (26.) + 18:55.24 hrs.*
It looks like the team strategy now is to pair up the cars, with one playing a support role for another. Robby to support Jutta, and Juha supporting Bruno.
*Kris Nissen (Volkswagen Motorsport Director):* "Robby and Jutta have scored an impressive result again today. Our tactic to let Jutta push with calculated risk, and for Robby to offer support for her as chase car was absolutely correct. She still has good chances finishing at the top of the field. Even though both Bruno and Juha had problems today, all four of our cars are still in the competition, a fact which only one other leading team can claim to. The rest will do the drivers and co-drivers the world of good, however for the rest of the team there is plenty of work to prepare the four Race-Touareg prototypes as well as possible for the final, but by no means easier ‘Dakar' week ahead.” 
*Robby Gordon’s Quotes from Stage Nine: *“Today was the hardest stage yet. The environment is just so unpredictable. There are just so many dunes and you have to be on the gas the whole time or else you’ll get stuck. The sand is much finer, almost like a powder, than Glamis (sand dunes in Southern California) and there are so many rocks. Prior to the start of the stage the team found an issue with the right front damper which might have contributed to the crash and an off-performance during stage seven. Today we had two flats and we still finished third. We are back on our game and learning a lot. I’m definitely figuring out how to drive in these dunes. I want to finish this race and get all the experience I can so when I come back next year we’ll know what to expect.”
Jutta on stage 9 - that sand looks wicked!








Robby on stage 9








Bruno on stage 9








Bruno on stage 7 - not a place to get stranded 








Bruno chasing a BMW on the very grueling stage 7








Juha, on stage 7








Jean-francois Guinot's VW Buggy


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Monday's results:

_Quote, originally posted by *"bhbarr @ ClubTouareg.com"* »_*Dakar Rally, leg 10, 10th January 2005*
*Volkswagen with Jutta Kleinschmidt still third*
Wolfsburg (10th January 2005). Volkswagen works driver Jutta Kleinschmidt in third place for sixth successive day: The speedy German lady took third overall in the Dakar Rally on 5th January and defended this position again on Monday on the demanding tenth stage in Mauritania. On the loop with its start and finish in Atar, containing countless dune crossings, as well as passes, camel grass and a Chott (a dry lake), Kleinschmidt and codriver Fabrizia Pons again finished third on the day, just as they had on the fifth and seventh stages. Robby Gordon came home again in the leading group in fourth place with his German co-driver Dirk von Zitzewitz in another Race-Touareg. Team colleague Bruno Saby, previously ninth overall, lost some time due to a small problem with the gear shift mechanism at the beginning of the 483 kilometer stage. Juha Kankkunen, the fourth Volkswagen works driver, helped the Frenchman to repair the damage.
*Kris Nissen (Volkswagen Motorsport Director)*
“Jutta drove well and maintained her excellent overall position on yet another punishing stage. Our strategy paid off completely: Robby follows Jutta, to be in a position to offer support immediately. So he helped her today when she got bogged down. At the same time Juha is Bruno’s wingman – this also paid off today when there was a small problem with the gear shift.”
*#310 – Jutta Kleinschmidt (D), 3rd place (leg) / 3rd position overall*
“I survived the loop well and am satisfied to be third still. Thanks to Robby’s assistance we lost around five minutes less than we would have normally needed to dig ourselves out of the sand. At the same time I let the tire pressure down a little, which was an advantage in the soft dunes later. Towards the end we lost our bearings briefly and lost the way and ended up driving for about 20 kilometers off the normal track.”
*#317 – Robby Gordon (USA), 4th place (leg)*
“Finishing fourth is a good result – particularly as we stopped repeatedly today. We spent about five minutes at the scene of Grégoire de Mevius’ accident, later we helped Jutta after she had got bogged down. Dirk’s navigation was again excellent, although there were several tough calls in the first third of the road book.”

*Gordon in racing stress:* 
The American racing season starts for Volkswagen works driver Robby Gordon just a few days after the finish of the Dakar Rally. “I’ll drive races on 36 weekends”, says the circuit racing pro, who competes with his own team in the American NASCAR series. His first test: 18th and 19th January in Daytona – so only two days after arriving at the finish of the Dakar Rally.
*Standings after leg 10, Atar (MR) – Atar (MR); 483/499 km stage 8/total
Pos. Team Vehicle Leg 10 Total time*
1. Stéphane Peterhansel/Jean-Paul Cottret (F/F) Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution 5:22.58 hrs. (1.) 28:08.55 hrs.
2. Luc Alphand/Gilles Picard (F/F) Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution 5:24.25 hrs. (2.) + 21.28 min.
3. Jutta Kleinschmidt/Fabrizia Pons (D/I) Volkswagen Race-Touareg 5:53.17 hrs. (3.) + 1:10.45 hrs.
4. Giniel de Villiers/Jean-Marie Lurquin (ZA/B) Nissan Pick-up 6:12.52 hrs. (6.) + 3:52.56 hrs.
5. Hiroshi Masuoka/Andreas Schulz (J/D) Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution 8:17.58 hrs. (25.) + 6:47.19 hrs.
6. Nani Roma/Henri Magne (E/F) Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution 6:41.52 hrs. (8.) + 7:38.54 hrs.
7. Bruno Saby/Michel Périn (F/F) Volkswagen Race-Touareg 6:51.14 hrs. (10.) + 8:21.38 hrs.
8. Thierry Magnaldi/Jean-Paul Forthomme (F/B) Buggy Honda 7:57.25 hrs. (17.) + 9:34.15 hrs.
9. Jun Mitsuhashi/Sylvain Poncet (J/F) Nissan Terrano 8:06.42 hrs. (20.) + 10:34.47 hrs.
10. Jose Luis Monterde/Rafael Tornabell (E/E) BMW X5 7:14.50 hrs. (12.) + 10:56.24 hrs.
11. Robby Gordon/Dirk von Zitzewitz (USA/D) Volkswagen Race-Touareg 6:00.52 hrs. (4.) + 12:42.05 hrs.
Juha Kankkunen/Juha Repo (FIN/FIN) Volkswagen Race-Touareg

Also, Robby Gordon Dakar T-shirts are available (click the pic for details):


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

This is what supports the race Touaregs:








Not bad, eh?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (12johnny)*

*Today's results - Jutta takes 1st in the stage, strengthens her hold on 3rd overall.*
Wolfsburg (11th January 2005). Third stage victory for Volkswagen in 2005 Dakar Rally: Jutta Kleinschmidt and Fabrizia Pons won the eleventh stage of the cross country rally classic and strengthened their claim on third place overall, which they have held since 5th January. The female duo won the stage from Atar to Kiffa in Mauritania, which was shortened from 656 to 400 kilometres due to weather conditions, with an advantage of almost a minute. Previously, newcomer Robby Gordon had already scored two stage victories for Volkswagen on the first and fourth day. This was already the tenth stage victory for the Race-Touareg since its rally debut one year ago. The tenth stage victory for Volkswagen also marked Jutta Kleinschmidt’s tenth ‘Dakar’ career stage victory. Five days before the finish Volkswagen works driver Bruno Saby also occupies a promising position: The Frenchman remains in sixth position overall after finishing fourth on Tuesday. Robby Gordon threaded his Race-Touareg through the tricky canyons and dune fields to finish the day nineteenth and holds eleventh position in the rally. The Race-Touareg from which Juha Kankkunen and countryman Juha Repo escaped unhurt after rolling yesterday was withdrawn from the competition.
*Kris Nissen (Volkswagen Motorsport Director): * "Congratulations to Jutta and Fabrizia, who thoroughly deserved their first stage victory. Juha’s Race-Touareg was repairable but after its late arrival, we decided to conserve our energy, withdraw the car and send our mechanics early on the 1000 kilometre journey to the finish of today’s stage instead. Regardless of the day’s sporting events we would like to express our deepest sympathies to the family and relatives of the motorcycle rider Fabrizio Meoni who was fatally injured today.”

*#310 – Jutta Kleinschmidt (D), 1st place (leg) / 3rd position overall:* "It’s a great feeling to win today. When I saw the Mitsubishi drivers travelling in formation ahead of me after 50 kilometres, I realised that I had made up time. I didn’t notice a ditch hidden in the camel grass and damaged the servo steering, which afterwards only worked in one direction. I also had a stroke of good luck, but that’s all part of the ‘Dakar’. The victory today has done us the world of good, even when we are unable celebrate.”

*#307 – Bruno Saby (F), 4th place (leg) / 6th position overall: *"Everything ran fine up to the first check point. Then I had to avoid a motorcyclist who crashed directly in front of me, luckily he was uninjured. My car slid onto a pile of rocks, and I had to use the jack to free the car. The Race-Touareg ran perfectly and we are still sixth, which is completely meaningless on a day like today.”
*From the Volkswagen bivouac* 
- Number ten: Jutta Kleinschmidt celebrated the tenth ‘Dakar’ stage victory of her career in Kiffa. The German was the first woman ever to win a stage in the world’s toughest desert rally. In 2001 she became the first woman in ‘Dakar’ history take overall victory.

- Amongst friends: Klaus Leihener, the driver of one of the two Volkswagen Race-Trucks, visited German friends in Atar on the rest day who are involved in a health project in the area. Natty, one of Leihener’s sister’s old school friends visited the Volkswagen bivouac and collected medicines and second-hand clothes for the needy Mauritanian locals. 
*Three questions to navigation wizard Bobby Willis* 
_What exactly do you do in the Volkswagen works team?_ 
"I enter the GPS coordinates, which we receive from the organiser the evening before each stage, in the maps. In addition to the road book, these maps also help the drivers to orientate themselves. I also prepared the maps used by the Service-Teams before the rally, which differ from the rally maps as they also include city maps, service stations, hotels and workshops.”

_When are the maps used and when is the road book used?_ 
"My maps are almost solely reserved for use in emergencies, if the drivers can make no further progress with the road book. The co-driver studies the maps before the stage to familiarise himself with the terrain. My maps are like spare wheels – you usually don’t need them. But when you do need them, then it’s all the more urgently.” 

_Why are you interested in geography and maps?_ 
"I became hooked after competing in my first rally as co-driver in 1977.” 

*Standings after leg 11, Atar (MR) – Kiffa (MR); 400 km stage 9 * 
Pos., Team, Vehicle, Stage 11, Total time
1. Stéphane Peterhansel/Jean-Paul Cottret (F/F), Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution, 5:32.19 hrs. (3.), 33:41.14 hrs.
2. Luc Alphand/Gilles Picard (F/F), Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution, 5:30.41 hrs. (2.) + 19.50 min.
*3. Jutta Kleinschmidt/Fabrizia Pons (D/I), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 5:29.37 hrs. (1.) + 1:08.03 hrs.*
4. Giniel de Villiers/Jean-Marie Lurquin (ZA/B), Nissan Pick-up, 5:49.57 hrs. (5.) + 4:10.34 hrs.
5. Nani Roma/Henri Magne (E/F), Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution, 6:23.59 hrs. (9.) + 8:30.34 hrs.
*6. Bruno Saby/Michel Périn (F/F), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 5:49.03 hrs. (4.) + 8:38.22 hrs.*
7. Carlos Sousa/Thierry Delli-Zotti (P/F), Nissan Pick-up, 6:25.24 hrs. (10.) + 9:40.10 hrs.
8. Thierry Magnaldi/Jean-Paul Forthomme (F/B), Buggy Honda, 6:34.52 hrs. (11.) + 10:36.48 hrs.
9. Jun Mitsuhashi/Sylvain Poncet (J/F), Nissan Terrano, 6:56.43 hrs. (13.) + 11:59.11 hrs.
10. Jose Luis Monterde/Rafael Tornabell (E/E), BMW X5, 6:49.05 hrs. (12.) + 12:13.10 hrs.
*11. Robby Gordon/Dirk von Zitzewitz (USA/D), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 7:16.06 hrs. (19.) + 14:25.52 hrs.*


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Stage 12 results*

Two Touaregs in the top five overall now. Robby Gordon had a tough day with suspension (shock) problems, but still maintains eleventh place in the overall standings.
Standings after leg 12, Kiffa (MR) – Bamako (ML); 586/819 km stage 10/total 

_*Pos., Team, Vehicle, Leg 12, Total time *_
1. Stéphane Peterhansel/Jean-Paul Cottret (F/F), Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution, 7:23.59 hrs. (2.), 41:05.13 hrs. 
2. Luc Alphand/Gilles Picard (F/F), Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution, 7:27.25 hrs. (3.) + 23.16 min. 
*3. Jutta Kleinschmidt/Fabrizia Pons (D/I), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 7:34.43 hrs. (6.) + 1:18.47 hrs. *
4. Giniel de Villiers/Jean-Marie Lurquin (ZA/B), Nissan Pick-up, 7:20.58 hrs. (1.) + 4:07.33 hrs. 
*5. Bruno Saby/Michel Périn (F/F), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 7:29.04 hrs. (4.) + 8:43.27 hrs. *
6. Nani Roma/Henri Magne (E/F), Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution, 7:56.53 hrs. (9.) + 9:03.28 hrs. 
7. Carlos Sousa/Thierry Delli-Zotti (P/F), Nissan Pick-up, 7:31.44 hrs. (5.) + 9:47.55 hrs. 
8. Thierry Magnaldi/Jean-Paul Forthomme (F/B), Buggy Honda, 7:49.53 hrs. (8.) + 11:02.42 hrs. 
9. Jose Luis Monterde/Rafael Tornabell (E/E), BMW X5, 8:10.54 hrs. (12.) + 13:00.05 hrs. 
10. Ramon Dalmau/Enric Oller (E/E), Tot Curses, 9:00.30 hrs. (20.) + 17:14.56 hrs. 
*11. Robby Gordon/Dirk von Zitzewitz (USA/D), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 10:54.11 hrs. (44.) + 17:56.04 hrs.*











_Modified by 4x4s at 9:28 PM 1-12-2005_


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_










Seems like they're missing 2 of the 9 support touaregs


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (jonee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonee* »_
Seems like they're missing 2 of the 9 support touaregs

They were off on a beer and pizza run.


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
They were off on a beer and pizza run.
















Yeah, probably went to the Desert Inn


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (jonee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonee* »_
Yeah, probably went to the Desert Inn

Or maybe this place:


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

You're all so cruel...! They were in homeland so they were just paying a visit to fellow Touaregs.....


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Thursday/s stage 13 results*

*Standings after leg 13, Bamako (ML) – Kayes (ML); 370/668 km stage 11/total
Pos. Team Vehicle Leg 13 Total time*
1. Stéphane Peterhansel/Jean-Paul Cottret (F/F) Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution 3:30.07 hrs. (1.) 44:35.20 hrs.
2. Luc Alphand/Gilles Picard (F/F) Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution 3:34.24 hrs. (2.) + 27.33 min.
*3. Jutta Kleinschmidt/Fabrizia Pons (D/I) Volkswagen Race-Touareg 3:42.15 hrs. (6.) + 1:30.55 hrs.*
4. Giniel de Villiers/Jean-Marie Lurquin (ZA/B) Nissan Pick-up 3:38.06 hrs. (3.) + 4:15.32 hrs.
*5. Bruno Saby/Michel Périn (F/F) Volkswagen Race-Touareg 3:46.37 hrs. (10.) + 8:59.57 hrs.*
6. Nani Roma/Henri Magne (E/F) Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution 3:41.50 hrs. (5.) + 9:15.11 hrs.
7. Carlos Sousa/Thierry Delli-Zotti (P/F) Nissan Pick-up 3:43.41 hrs. (7.) + 10:01.29 hrs.
8. Thierry Magnaldi/Jean-Paul Forthomme (F/B) Buggy Honda 3:39.26 hrs. (4.) + 11:12.01 hrs.
9. Jose Luis Monterde/Rafael Tornabell (E/E) BMW X5 3:45.04 hrs. (8.) + 13:15.02 hrs.
10. Ramon Dalmau/Enric Oller (E/E) Tot Curses ****.33 hrs. (23.) + 18:05.22 hrs.
*11. Robby Gordon/Dirk von Zitzewitz (USA/D) Volkswagen Race-Touareg 4:01.51 hrs. (16.) + 18:27.48 hrs.*


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Friday's stage 14 results*

Robby Gordon really took one for the team today. At both checkpoint 1 & 2 he was only 2 seconds away from having first place times. While it wouldn't have moved him up in the standings much, another First place time on this stage would have been sweet., but instead, he stopped and swapped out his steering system with Jutta so the VW Touareg team can maintain the 3rd place standing....
Todays report:
*Dakar Rally, leg 14, 14th January 2005*
*Volkswagen retain top position thanks to perfect team work*
Thanks to perfect team work Volkswagen retained third and fifth overall in the Dakar Rally two days before the finish: Bruno Saby fought his way
up to second in the Race-Touareg on the 518 kilometre stage from Kayes in Mali to Tambacounda in Senegal. As a result the Frenchman and his co-pilot Michel Périn stay fifth overall. Jutta Kleinschmidt was forced to repair the damaged steering at the 268 kilometre mark. With the help of team colleague Robby Gordon and co-driver Dirk von Zitzewitz, who had started only 14 minutes later, the speedy female team swapped the
damaged parts for a complete assembly from the American’s Race-Touareg, who then waited for one of Volkswagen’s Race-Trucks, competing in the truck category, to arrive.
Thanks to this impressive piece of team work resulting in the loss of only two hours, Jutta Kleinschmidt remains third overall with only one 225-kilometre long cross country stage on Saturday remaining. The rally ends on Sunday in Dakar with a 31 kilometre long stage along the beach.
*Kris Nissen (Volkswagen Motorsport Director)*“It’s completely brilliant how our teams helped each other out! Bruno offered his help, but
just as soon as the extent of the damage was discovered he set off again and by finishing second today defended fifth overall. Jutta and Fabrizia remain third after having swapped the steering components in a *command performance along with Robby and Dirk. Thanks must go to Robby and Dirk for the fantastic effort** who were second at the second check point and therefore selflessly sacrificed a top result.”*
*#310 – Jutta Kleinschmidt (D), 35th place (leg) / 3rd position overall*“A gigantic *thank you goes to Robby*! He is an incredible mechanic and changed my steering in less than two hours. An unusual problem reared its head just after a watersplash approaching the 230 kilometre mark: The servo assistance failed, and 40 kilometres later the steering stopped working altogether. I’m happy that I’m still third overall. Now I just want to get safely to the finish.”
#307 – Bruno Saby (F), 2nd place (leg) / 5th position overall
“An exciting day! After starting tenth, I drove the first 150 kilometres in Jose Monterde’s dust cloud. In the villages we always had to slow down to 50 km/h. I stopped to help Jutta; however we decided that it would be better if Robby helped her. When Carlos Sousa was involved in accident with a motorbike rider we stopped again briefly. Nevertheless, it was
enough to finish second in today’s quick, picturesque and bumpy stage. As a result we kept fifth position overall.”
*From the Volkswagen bivouac*
Important visitor: The former Formula 1 driver and 1983 ‘Dakar’ winner Jacky Ickx visited the Volkswagen works team at the stage finish in Kayes. The Belgian, who is holidaying in Africa, made a quick trip to the Dakar Rally to let Volkswagen works driver explain the Race-Touareg technology.
Healthy squad: All 60 members of the Volkswagen works team are also still in action after 16 rally days. “There were only a few cases of diarrhoea due to the unfamiliar food”, explains team doctor Sonja Witten. “Also, a few team members caught a cold just before leaving Hanover and were unable to shake it off.”
*Three questions to Volkswagen works driver Bruno Saby*
Q: You are lying fifth with a couple of days of the ‘Dakar’ to go. Are you satisfied?
A: “Very satisfied, because the Volkswagen team has shown here that we are capable of winning not just stages but also that they can take overall victory one day. Now and then I had a huge time deficit, that’s why I accepted to stay behind Jutta and help her. At the same time I’m obviously trying to defend my fifth place.”
Q:The team has grown since last year – how good is it?
A: “I’m surprised about the fantastic atmosphere, as many employees didn’t know the ‘Dakar’ before. It is a difficult rally, not only for the drivers but also for the team as they must drive huge distances. Despite all this, there is a great sense of humour in the team.”
Q: What did you miss the most whilst you were in the desert?
Q: “I’m surprised every time just how well a human being can adjust to adverse conditions. The most difficult thing for me is the dust, which really gets under your skin. That’s why a shower is most precious for me during the rally. When I get home, I’ll treat myself to a large portion of seafood.”
*Standings after leg 14, Kayes (ML) – Tambacounda (SN); 529/630 km stage 12/total
Pos. Team Vehicle Leg 14 Total time*
1. Stéphane Peterhansel/Jean-Paul Cottret (F/F) Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution 5:11.03 hrs. (8.) 49:46.23 hrs.
2. Luc Alphand/Gilles Picard (F/F) Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution 5:10.11 hrs. (7.) + 26.41 min.
*3. Jutta Kleinschmidt/Fabrizia Pons (D/I) Volkswagen Race-Touareg 6:56.25 hrs. (35.) + 3:16.17 hrs.*
4. Giniel de Villiers/Jean-Marie Lurquin (ZA/B) Nissan Pick-up 5:01.53 hrs. (3.) + 4:06.22 hrs.
*5. Bruno Saby/Michel Périn (F/F) Volkswagen Race-Touareg 4:59.24 hrs. (2.) + 8:48.18 hrs.*
6. Nani Roma/Henri Magne (E/F) Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution 5:04.55 hrs. (4.) + 9:09.03 hrs.
7. Carlos Sousa/Thierry Delli-Zotti (P/F) Nissan Pick-up 5:14.01 hrs. (10.) + 10:04.27 hrs.
8. Thierry Magnaldi/Jean-Paul Forthomme (F/B) Buggy Honda 5:06.00 hrs. (5.) + 11:06.58 hrs.
9. Jose Luis Monterde/Rafael Tornabell (E/E) BMW X5 5:12.38 hrs. (9.) + 13:16.37 hrs.
10. Ramon Dalmau/Enric Oller (E/E) Tot Curses 5:54.27 hrs. (16.) + 18:48.46 hrs.
*12. Robby Gordon/Dirk von Zitzewitz (USA/D) Volkswagen Race-Touareg 7:39.03 hrs. (55.) + 20:55.48 hrs.*


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

4X4s -- BTW, you're doing a super job of posting the results of the rally.
Thank you!


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (Curjo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_4X4s -- BTW, you're doing a super job of posting the results of the rally.
Thank you!

Yup...here is one for 4x4.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Stage 15 results*

*Volkswagen on podium course entering final day *
Volkswagen strengthened third and fifth positions overall, one day before the finish, on today’s final cross-country stage of the Dakar Rally: Despite starting from an unfavourable 42nd position today, Jutta Kleinschmidt managed to set the tenth best time on the 15th stage between Tambacounda and Dakar. As a result, with only 31 stage kilometres to be completed on Sunday, the third placed “Desert Queen” and co-driver Fabrizia Pons look set for a podium finish in the Volkswagen Race-Touareg. For the second consecutive day Bruno Saby recorded the second fastest stage time and remains fifth overall with his French countryman Michel Périn. Robby Gordon, who started the stage from 63rd spot this morning, overtook many cars along the dusty Senegalese laterite tracks and finished the day seventh despite changing a tyre. The US-American, who lost 2:48 hours after stopping the previous day to help team colleague Jutta Kleinschmidt, remained twelve overall with co-driver Dirk von Zitzewitz. 
*Standings after leg 15, Tambacounda (SN) – Dakar (SN); 225/569 km stage 13/total *
Pos., Team, Vehicle, Leg 15, Total time 
1. Stéphane Peterhansel/Jean-Paul Cottret (F/F), Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution, 2:23.07 hrs. (5.), 52:09.30 hrs. 
2. Luc Alphand/Gilles Picard (F/F), Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution, 2:23.39 hrs. (6.) + 27.13 min. 
_*3. Jutta Kleinschmidt/Fabrizia Pons (D/I), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 2:30.07 hrs. (10.) + 3:23.17 hrs. *_
4. Giniel de Villiers/Jean-Marie Lurquin (ZA/B), Nissan Pick-up, 2:21.15 hrs. (1.) + 4:04.30 hrs. 
_*5. Bruno Saby/Michel Périn (F/F), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 2:22.12 hrs. (2.) + 8:47.23 hrs. *_
6. Nani Roma/Henri Magne (E/F), Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution, 2:34.38 hrs. (14.) + 9:20.34 hrs. 
7. Carlos Sousa/Thierry Delli-Zotti (P/F), Nissan Pick-up, 2:22.15 hrs. (3.) + 10:03.35 hrs. 
8. Thierry Magnaldi/Jean-Paul Forthomme (F/B), Buggy Honda, 2:22.42 hrs. (4.) + 11:06.33 hrs. 
9. Jose Luis Monterde/Rafael Tornabell (E/E), BMW X5, 2:33.50 hrs. (13.) + 13:27.20 hrs. 
10. Ramon Dalmau/Enric Oller (E/E), Tot Curses, 2:47.57 hrs. (28.) + 19:13.36 hrs. 
_*12. Robby Gordon/Dirk von Zitzewitz (USA/D), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 2:26.10 hrs. (7.) + 20:58.51 hrs.*_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Final results - Touaregs 3rd, 5th, and 12th*

*Volkswagen writes Dakar Rally history * 
Almost a quarter of a century to the day, Volkswagen again writes Dakar Rally history: In 1980, Volkswagen was the first German manufacturer to win the Dakar Rally. Twenty five years later with the Race-Touareg, the German-Italian duo Jutta Kleinschmidt/Fabrizia Pons gave a diesel powered vehicle its first ever podium finish in the world’s hardest desert rally by taking third position. 
In addition, Volkswagen underlined the innovative qualities of TDI-power from Wolfsburg with four stage victories for the powerful 260 PS Race-Touareg and four days at the head of the overall leader board. The Frenchmen Bruno Saby/Michel Périn completed the good result for Europe's largest car manufacturer with fifth position, while American ‘Dakar' debutant Robby Gordon, together with co-driver Dirk von Zitzewitz, reached the finish of the 9,000 kilometre long African classic in twelfth. *more...*

*Final standings after leg 16, Dakar (SN) – Dakar (SN); 31/68 km stage 14/total *
Pos., Team, Vehicle, Leg 16, Total time 
1. Stéphane Peterhansel/Jean-Paul Cottret (F/F), Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution, 22.09 min. (11.), 52:31.39 hrs. 
2. Luc Alphand/Gilles Picard (F/F), Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution, 22.10 min. (12.) + 27.14 min. 
_*3. Jutta Kleinschmidt/Fabrizia Pons (D/I), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 20.52 min. (5.) + 3:22.00 hrs. *_
4. Giniel de Villiers/Jean-Marie Lurquin (ZA/B), Nissan Pick-up, 20.15 min. (4.) + 4:02.36 hrs. 
_*5. Bruno Saby/Michel Périn (F/F), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 19.00 min. (1.) + 8:44.14 hrs. *_
6. Nani Roma/Henri Magne (E/F), Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution, 21.12 min. (8.) + 9:19.37 hrs. 
7. Carlos Sousa/Thierry Delli-Zotti (P/F), Nissan Pick-up, 21.03 min. (6.) + 10:02.29 hrs. 
8. Thierry Magnaldi/Jean-Paul Forthomme (F/B), Buggy Honda, 19.20 min. (2.) + 11:03.44 hrs. 
9. Jose Luis Monterde/Rafael Tornabell (E/E), BMW X5, 22.20 min. (13.) + 13:27.31 hrs. 
10. Ramon Dalmau/Enric Oller (E/E), Tot Curses, 25.26 min. (23.) + 19:16.53 hrs. 
_*12. Robby Gordon/Dirk von Zitzewitz (USA/D), Volkswagen Race-Touareg, 26.45 min. (30.) + 21:03.27 hrs.* _
















I wonder who's driving the mystery silver Touareg here?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

That's great, Jutta really deserves this after last year's mishaps.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Photos from today's final.*

Bruno racing on the beach for today's special - he had the best time today.








Bruno on the podium for the 5th place (overall) award.








Jutta and the 3rd place trophy.








Yay VW! Yay Touareg!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Final results - Touaregs 3rd, 5th, and 12th (4x4s)*



4x4sI wonder who's driving the mystery silver Touareg here?
[IMG said:


> http://forums.clubtouareg.com/files/support_tregs_and_the_silve_mystrey_treg.jpg[/IMG]


Hey that's me !!







You see even the roof rack is off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Personal pics from Robby Gordon*

Robby Gordon had is camera along on the race.
Here's his car after his crash...








Maybe a little push here, adjustment there....








Nope, better call Roadside Assitance....








At least he got a loaner....








You can see all 411 of his personal photos at:
http://www.robbygordon.com/cgi-bin/...OAD/05_RALLY_RACING/DAKAR_2005/Robby's_Photos


----------

